# another new girl



## sarah gee (Sep 12, 2005)

hello all of you i was recomended to have a look on the sight bye a friend i have been trying for a baby for 3 years. we decided to get some tests done when nothing happened . all mine came back ok but my husband was told his sperm has low motility not so low it would be impossible to conceive but low enough to warrent help we went through our local nhs and have been put on a waiting list to get on the nhs waiting list (hope that made sents).anyway i am glad i have found the site and that there are lots more people like me .


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!! .......

Welcome to FF ........


Its a wonderful site & there is always someone here for you ........ 

Good Luck for your treatment !

Lov eGailXXXXXXXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Sarah ~ welcome to FF 

Are you really on a waiting list to get on the waiting list  Hope it doesn't take too long......so frustrating all the waiting!

There's a 'male factors in infertility' thread if you need any info.....heres the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0 

Loads of luck.....look forward to hearing from you,

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome Sarah! 

You will find an abundance of support here at FF. I have only been apart for a few days and already some of the women feel like family. The information is wonderful and the support is endless. If you have questions or want to chat feel free to PM me  

Best of luck to you! 

Amanda  aka. GuitarAngel1979 xx


----------



## Jazzie (Aug 26, 2003)

Welcome Sarah!

Love
Claire
x


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Sarah,
Welcome to FF. I've found this site invaluable, and I've made some fantastic friends from it. You've come to the right place, for support and information and not feeling so 'alone', as you can sometimes feel.
The very best of luck with your treatment.
Martha
x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

Welcome to FF - it's fab here, and you will get loads of help and support - I have!  Good luck with gettting on the waiting list - unfortunately we weren't eligible for funding, and it's an expensive business!

Hugs,

Sallywags


----------



## zara2005 (Aug 24, 2005)

hi sara

i am zara    
welcome to FF. i am sure u will find this site very helpful. 

good luck
zara


----------



## katyB (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Sara,

I am sure you will find this stie a really big help. I have, everyone is so friendly  

Good luck, hope you don't have to wait too long

Love Katyb


----------



## jenbob32 (Sep 11, 2005)

hi sarah how are you today? im on my 1st course of treatment at the moment (ivf with icsi) due to hubby having poor motility also. you are made really welcome here as i was, so any questions at all just give us a shout.
what area are you in coz i know it varies as to how long the nhs waiting list is?
hope to hear from you soon.
jen xxxx


----------



## sweetashoney (Sep 16, 2005)

Welocme to you Sarah.


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hope you have as much fun on this site as I do....

Wishing you all the very best on your journey

Natxxx


----------

